# Ablation and biopsy of endometrial implant during laparoscopic appendectomy



## Coygirl (Aug 15, 2017)

"The appendix was extracted through the midline suprapubic trocar via Endocatch bag. The uterus, tubes and ovaries were normal in appearance. There was a small endometrial implant in the right cul-de-sac, which was identified. This was ablated with electrocautery and biopsied and sent for pathologic exam."
Does anyone know if the biopsy would be incidental to the appy? And if not, what code do you suggest for the biopsy? I was looking at 58100...
Thank you for any insight!
Windy


----------

